# Where do you purchase soundtracks?



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 10, 2009)

Is there any particular place that you guys buy game or movie soundtracks from? Or is any online store as good as the next? The soundtracks I'm thinking about in particular are the movie soundtrack from The Lion King and the soundtrack from Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles. I'm finding some significant price differences in various places, and I'm wondering if this means that the cheaper ones aren't as good or something... *feels like she's asking silly questions*

As a sidenote, is anyone familiar with the FFCC soundtrack, and would be able to tell me whether or not the English translation of Kaze No Ne is on the soundtrack?


----------



## Departure Song (May 10, 2009)

I always check the label's site to see if they're selling it; if not, I turn to Amazon and various other online shops.


----------



## Bombsii (May 10, 2009)

Youtube videos + Zamzar

But first i'll check around their website.


----------



## Music Dragon (May 10, 2009)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Is there any particular place that you guys buy game or movie soundtracks from? Or is any online store as good as the next? The soundtracks I'm thinking about in particular are the movie soundtrack from The Lion King and the soundtrack from Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles. I'm finding some significant price differences in various places, and I'm wondering if this means that the cheaper ones aren't as good or something... *feels like she's asking silly questions*
> 
> As a sidenote, is anyone familiar with the FFCC soundtrack, and would be able to tell me whether or not the English translation of Kaze No Ne is on the soundtrack?


There's only one version of Kaze No Ne on my disc, and it's untranslated.


----------



## IcySapphire (May 10, 2009)

I've bought from Amazon and had no trouble--single songs are about 89-99 cents apiece, and whole albums are reasonably priced


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 10, 2009)

Music Dragon said:


> There's only one version of Kaze No Ne on my disc, and it's untranslated.


Okay, thanks!

Mmkay, I'll look for official sites and Amazon... DarkArmour, what's Zamzar?


----------

